# Anyone hunting in wheeler county



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 24, 2014)

Im seeing lots of scrapes and rubs and the pic's i have of bucks there hocks are black already.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 1, 2014)

I saw a nice 8 pointer a first light this mourning could not tell if it was the shooter i got on my trail cam so i let him walk.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 1, 2014)

Saw 6 doe's this evening but in the mourning should be a good one.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 2, 2014)

Saw 11 this mourning spikes and doe's


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 6, 2014)

Been seeing some good bucks cruising and trying to chase since saturday's cold snap.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 6, 2014)

GEORGIA-HAMMER64 said:


> Im seeing lots of scrapes and rubs and the pic's i have of bucks there hocks are black already.



Never been invited


----------



## SeanG2002a (Nov 6, 2014)

Hunting the south end of the county. Saw a lot of action today, tomorrow should be huge.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 7, 2014)

Saw a group of doe's and yearlings this evening no bucks .It should be good in the mourning going to sit until 12:00 and see what happen's.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Nov 15, 2014)

Saw some deer this mourning maybe the wind will not be blowing tomorrow.


----------

